# Berkeley



## unicorn (May 8, 2022)

George Berkeley is British.City of Berkeley and University of California Berkeley  name their city and school berkeley in memory of George Berkeley.But George Berkeley is British,City of Berkeley is a US city.Why they do so?


----------



## a6h (May 8, 2022)

For the same reason that there's also a Vienna city in Virginia. They're just proper nouns. That's all.


----------



## gpw928 (May 8, 2022)

Because most of North America was a British colony, the influential people were British educated, and aware of Berkeley's poetry.

For the same reason, all former British colonies are peppered with place names redolent of Britain.


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> Because most of North America was a British colony, the influential people were British educated, and aware of Berkeley's poetry.
> 
> For the same reason, all former British colonies are peppered with place names redolent of Britain.



sorry,I can't visit that link.Any other materials?


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 8, 2022)

__





						Origins and History of Unix, 1969-1995
					





					www.catb.org


----------



## gpw928 (May 8, 2022)

unicorn said:


> sorry,I can't visit that link.Any other materials?


I just checked the URL with chrome and tor, and both work for me.
Google: uc berkeley name history should unearth relevant results.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 8, 2022)

Louisiana was named for *French King Louis XIV*


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> I just checked the URL with chrome and tor, and both work for me.
> Google: uc berkeley name history should unearth relevant results.


I can't open that site and use google


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2022)

There are also other people.Why they didn't in memory of them?They like him what?


----------



## phalange (May 8, 2022)

It's a curious history; evidently the naming was spontaneous. If wikipedia is correct:


> According to the _Centennial Record of the University of California_, "In 1866…at Founders' Rock, a group of College of California men watched two ships standing out to sea through the Golden Gate. One of them, Frederick Billings, thought of the lines of the Anglo-Irish Anglican Bishop George Berkeley, 'westward the course of empire takes its way,' and suggested that the town and college site be named for the eighteenth-century Anglo-Irish philosopher.


----------

